# Menna



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

some photos of little Menna now fully recovered from her ordeal

























and this one is Kaya and Mika doing what they do best being filthy dirty after playing in the mud


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww tashi, glad to hear shes getting on ok now , luv her cottons x she is gorgeous tho thats for sure 

And ohhhhhhhhh looky mika lol  he would get on a treat playing wiv mine in the mud...thats wat mine are doing rite now as i type...wiv a cola bottle lol.

all gorgeous dogs, brilliant picks


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Aww tashi, glad to hear shes getting on ok now , luv her cottons x she is gorgeous tho thats for sure
> 
> And ohhhhhhhhh looky mika lol  he would get on a treat playing wiv mine in the mud...thats wat mine are doing rite now as i type...wiv a cola bottle lol.
> 
> all gorgeous dogs, brilliant picks


you wouldnt believe Mika had a white blob on his head lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

super pics lol little squishy dogs


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

and those aint my legs and slippers they belong to my mother lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> and those aint my legs and slippers they belong to my mother lol


i was going to say something about the slippers lol but thought i better not  very 'you'


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> i was going to say something about the slippers lol but thought i better not  very 'you'


wouldnt dream of wearing trousers or slippers that looked like that lol I have furry boots or cow slippers and dont very often have long trousers on


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*glad to hear menna is doing ok  *


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> wouldnt dream of wearing trousers or slippers that looked like that lol I have furry boots or cow slippers and dont very often have long trousers on


LOL i bought some little britain slippers the other day and they are now reduced to a pile of fluff in the garden by guess who?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> and those aint my legs and slippers they belong to my mother lol


awww
you've ruined the fantasy now...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bumping these up for ladyw


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics of Menna and the little scamps lol love her monkey


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

